# Ratings Information From Uber



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

The following is a 14 page PDF from Uber about ratings from a few months ago. This might be good for a more detailed background about ratings. It appears to have been prepared before some of the supposed newer changes that somehow take into account surge and late night. I'm also not clear how much of it is Uber wide or SF geography specific. Also, some of it may need to be taken with a grain of salt.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/b0gnhj14o226y6l/The Rating System.pdf

(Also attached to post)


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This is the earliest posting of the Rating System Guide at @uberpeople.net. On Aug 1st, @grams777 & then @Nautilis posted the guide.
Then yesterday this Business Insider article by James Cook (@jamesliamcook on Twitter & on the forum) is published.









*Uber's internal charts show how its driver-rating system actually works*
*http://www.businessinsider.com/leak...utm_source=linkedinticker&utm_medium=referral*

"*Uber's San Francisco office sent a guide to all of its drivers in 2014* that explained how the driver-rating system works, and how drivers can improve their scores."

@grams777 @Nautilis is that true that the Rating System Guide Pdf was emailed to SF Drivers, or did @jamesliamcook make use of @uberpeople.net without attribution?

Another troubling aspect of the article is this Weekly Summary email:








But I came across this post on Happy Uber Drivers FB Board:
https://m.facebook.com/groups/1547352628829608?view=permalink&id=1619514031613467&ref=bookmark









I wouldn't be surprised if @jamesliamcook lifted this Weekly Summary email from the forum as well:









And then @jamesliamcook discounts drivers' collective experience about working late night bar crowd being detrimental to Ratings:
*"There's a common myth shared amongst Uber drivers that their ratings actually get worse during the busiest times.* They think working late nights over the weekends will result in the worst ratings. But Uber denies that. It offers up this chart as proof that late-nights actually give _better_ ratings:


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Riders will always rate you low on SURGES periods. That should NOT count. 
We (drivers) do not make surges go up.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> This is the earliest posting of the Rating System Guide at @uberpeople.net. On Aug 1st, @grams777 & then @Nautilis posted the guide.
> Then yesterday this Business Insider article by James Cook (@jamesliamcook on Twitter & on the forum) is published.
> View attachment 4912
> 
> ...


I found the pdf somewhere else on the Internet, I don't remember where. It could have been Reddit.

Their analysis and conclusions are almost meaningless. They provide up a chart without showing the underlying data and assumptions that make up the analysis.

There are hundreds of ways to poorly compile the data to show a misleading analysis.

We've already seen how Uber can pick and choose and omit information to support almost any conclusion they want to prove.

I have personally witnessed drunk people, late at night, put 1 star on my ride not knowing what they were doing. They were barely able to stand up straight and hold the phone. And those are just the ones I caught and realized it before they submitted it.


----------



## papilovesyou (Dec 24, 2014)

so what really happens after 500 rides..


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

It's a pure uber propaganda and bs

even their charts contradict their words.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Here is your chance lets rate Uber this time.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/ongoing-poll-how-would-you-rate-uber.3115/


----------

